# Brasilia RR55 OD



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Has anyone got any mods or suggestions to make single dose grinding easier with one of these? If you have please get posting.

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Charlie, I have a Mythos which also is doserless. I tried single dosing but found the shot quality not as good. So, I now just tip beans into the hopper, about 200 gms a time so there is some weight behind the beans in the neck as they get taken in. The shot quality has improved and the 200 gms does not stale as I use it every day or so. I do not know what your consumption is but reduce the 200 to 125 and try that


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm doing the same here. Was single dosing on my Mignon but just keeping enough beans for 2-3 grinds in my Brasilia, which was the advice I got at the grind off.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Ill ask in here as it seems as good a place as any, hoping mine is here tomorrow any tips on how to strip it down to clean?

Robert


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello folks

Just researching these and wondered - how do you dose with one if you're not single dosing, is it back to good old scales please?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Single dosing obviously means putting in a weighed amount. I put 300 gms or so of beans in, and can do one of two methods. Firstly, manually fill the basket by eye. With practice, it is fairly easy to be quite accurate. You can weigh the baket if needs be and add to or remove from. Secondly, you set your timer buttons up so that one press produces x amount of gms. This way is preferable but takes a little setting up.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

OK interesting - thanks.

My ideal scenario would be to stick say 20g in a little pot (actually lots of 20g in lots of little pots) and then shoot them through the machine as required, in my dream world of 0g retention I would be able to dose nice and quickly - and certainly less messily than my current arrangement (dosing into a cup sitting on a weighing scale then decanting to a portafilter)...

I think I saw one of the big names doing the former on one of those EK thingys somewhere and it appealed to my OCD ways.

But - maybe this is just a dream - I hear things about needing enough weight to keep them moving through, retention issues, and various other things that are crushing my single dosing vision...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Single dosing on a grinder like an RR55 just isn't worth it, why buy something with the electronic timed dosing and then not use that part of the grinder, once set up for the bean you are using it delivers a pretty accurate dose straight into your portafilter, weighing say the 1st dose of the day into a small pot as it grinds just to keep a check on it is no bad thing and then just pour the coffee into your basket whilst it's still in the portafilter.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Charliej said:


> Single dosing on a grinder like an RR55 just isn't worth it, why buy something with the electronic timed dosing and then not use that part of the grinder, once set up for the bean you are using it delivers a pretty accurate dose straight into your portafilter, weighing say the 1st dose of the day into a small pot as it grinds just to keep a check on it is no bad thing and then just pour the coffee into your basket whilst it's still in the portafilter.


I hear you - I just know with the K3 I have NEVER used that feature - ever!

I don't know if it's easier on the RR - but certainly lifting up the K3 and finding some way of holding it upside down/on its side, whilst propping the hopper somewhere and adjusting the switch/dial and then re-trying etc, etc, etc just struck me as a huge - and I mean huge - faff!

Is it easier on the RR please? (I can't believe it's harder!)...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes it's much much easier on the RR55 you turn it off and then switch it back on again whilst holding down both dose buttons which are on the side of the grinder almost at the top of it on the right hand side, so no messing around underneath it. I run my Mythos in "barista" mode which means I can alter any of the 3 timed dose buttons on the fly.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I've just got myself a RR55 and love it. Took a little time setting the timer but David (dfk) advised me to set the single for one sec and the double shot for 4 secs. That way I can go between 17g and 19g.

To alter is a doddle just as Charliej mentioned. It's so good I fact, my Mazzer SJ hasn't seen any action at all.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Charliej said:


> Yes it's much much easier on the RR55 you turn it off and then switch it back on again whilst holding down both dose buttons which are on the side of the grinder almost at the top of it on the right hand side, so no messing around underneath it. I run my Mythos in "barista" mode which means I can alter any of the 3 timed dose buttons on the fly.


Excellent that's very helpful. Thank you. Not sure I'm equipped to return the favour!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jason1wood said:


> I've just got myself a RR55 and love it. Took a little time setting the timer but David (dfk) advised me to set the single for one sec and the double shot for 4 secs. That way I can go between 17g and 19g.
> 
> To alter is a doddle just as Charliej mentioned. It's so good I fact, my Mazzer SJ hasn't seen any action at all.


Thanks for that. Anyone heard anything about static issues on these please?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Jon, there's some that have static issues but some don't, not really clear why that is, think it's something to do with the material the chassis is made from.

There's a thread with a good bit of info.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15856


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The ones that have the painted rather than polished main body seem to be the ones that generally don't have static issues, it does seem from some experimentation it's down to the flap mentioned in that thread and the material it's made from.

Jason as an afterthought could you possibly check the flap on yours to see if it's stainless steel or aluminium, a magnet may or may not help with this as a magnet will not stick to some grades of stainless, but I'm wondering if it is as when Marcus tried a flap made from aluminium it didn't help, but aluminium isn't a great conductor of any sort of electricity.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't have a magnet handy Charlie. Will get one to check that as would like to understand myself why some have static.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Charlie, inspired by Pompy's success I actual made a new flap out of an old beer can and tried again. After a bit of trial and error I've got a good flow of ground coffee with little to no static issues. As you suggested to Pompy, the biggest factor seemed to be amount of crease that I put in the flap i.e. the size of the gap between the funnel and the flap. As you said 4mm seems about right any more or less seemed to re introduce more static. One other thing I did was give the inside of the funnel a REALLY good clean with Peek polish, which also seem to help.

Apologies for not posting this sooner, I really should have posted this in the other thread but wanted to shoot some video/photos and simply hadn't gotten around to it.

My remaining concern with my grinder is the fact that I'm not convinced the burrs are in parallel or there is some amount of play in the adjustment threads or the bearing are shot. I'm waiting for a dial gauge to arrive to check the burrs/motor shaft alignment.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's a picture of my new flap









View attachment 7216


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad to hear that things are now working better for you Marcus.


----------

